# Kohinor Insecticide



## Faan (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anybody got any experience with the use of Kohinor? What concerns me a bit is the fact that it is a systemic insecticide.

This I copied from the website:

"Kohinor® is effective for the control of green peach aphid, woolly aphid, grey cabbage aphid and turnip aphid 
on various crops specified on label. Kohinor also controls specified pests on ornamentals as well as aphids, mirids 
and brown flea beetle on cotton.

Kohinor® contains 200 g/L Imidacloprid"

Locally I believe people use it to control insects on their Clivias.

Comments please.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 2, 2012)

imidacloprid is a commonly used systemic pesticide here
it is a first generation neonicotinoid 
it is fairly good but i don't know how well it will get to the flowers/buds
it also takes a few weeks to become effective
what is the formulation? es? wp? granular?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Type in "Imidacloprid" in the search engine in Slippertalk -- you will find a lot of information and opinions.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been told at work that aphids are pretty easy to kill, so if they are your target its probably not necessary to use a systemic, especially since it won't likely get into the flowers/buds. So if the aphids are on buds/flowers the chemical won't move into the plant, though through spraying contact you may get some. I know that marathon dripped into a hanging basket won't kill aphids that are on gerbera daisy buds/flowers


----------



## surachais Thai (May 19, 2012)

data from www.irac-online.org>>>Mode of Action>>>Publications>>>MoA classification

Group 4 Nicotinic AcetylCholine receptor(nAChR) agonist (nerve action)
4A Neonicotinoids
..........sub group N-Nitroguanidines
_Clothianidin_......................Dantosu
_Dinotefuran_......................Starkle
_Imidacloprid_......................Confidor, Provado
_Thiamethoxam_..................Actara

...........sub group Nitromethylene(Nitroenamides)
_Nitenpyram_

...........sub group N-Cyanoamidines
_Acetamiprid_......................Molan
_Thiacloprid_.......................Alanto

In the past they classified by chemical group into 3 generations, after resistance working group study they classified by Pharmacophor (the resistance position in chemical chain)

Trade name : in Thailand market


----------

